# Cleaning Mazzer Major Collar Adjuster Thread



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The collar adjuster on my Mazzer Major is a little on still side. So I've given the collar thread and the internal thread a good wipe down with a cloth and then brushed them with on old toothbrush (in the direction of the thread).

I've then re-lubed them and tightened them up but it still feels just as stiff.

So I was thinking of using something like WD40 to completely strip off all grease and try again. But before doing so I thought I'd run it by you lot before making every shot I subsequently taste of chemicals.

And suggestions?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what are you using to regrease the threads clive?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Molykote 111.

Maybe I put too much on as I did the outer and inner threads


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you dont need to put a lot on the threads, clean thenm thoroughly again and apply the lubricant sparingly and see how you get on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Dave. I'll give it a go.

Just wipe it off with a cloth and use a brush on it?

I generally us a toothbrush I've got a fine wire brush but have thought it might be too harsh.

WD40 a no no?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Definitely NO WD 40


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Definitely NO WD 40


Cheers Frank, thought so.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Whatever you do just be double extra careful when replacing the upper carrier not to cross the threads. You only get one chance to balls that up


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Whatever you do just be double extra careful when replacing the upper carrier not to cross the threads. You only get one chance to balls that up


Cheers Cam. I got used to doing this on the SJ which seemed harder to do compared to the Major...

....but it still feels like I'm disarming a bomb every time I do it.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Whatever you do just be double extra careful when replacing the upper carrier not to cross the threads. You only get one chance to balls that up


Anything you want to tell me about me new grinder? . (Only joking!)


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Funnily enough I'm just setting it out to give it a spruce up for you ready for this afternoon


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Both threads cleaned out, ended up using a brush and a cocktail stick. Re-lubed sparingly without springs in turned seamlessly. Tried with springs in.....really stiff.

I ran a line of lube been where the bottom of the collar adjuster presses on the top burr, absolutely fine, big improvement.

Thanks all for your help.


----------

